# Oak Handles for Ships Wheel



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find some nice oak handles for a ships wheel shadow box. I've done a little net surfing but haven't had any luck yet. Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

A/B,
Are you talking about small spindle like handles that would project out of the outside of the wheel perpendicular to the circumference?(Almost sounds like I know what I am talking about, LOL). If you don't do any turning, sounds like a good project for a friend that does. Give him a detail sketch and a case of one of Sam Adams seasonal beers and voila!. :laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

You mean like these pegs from Rockler?
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1212


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Update*

I was browsing through Home Depot and came across these small oak legs. I did a minor modification and think I will go with them on this project. After looking at it, I wish I had used 6 handles vice 5 but I wouldn't be a true woodworker if I didn't criticize my work..ha. 

Anyway, I just need to finish up the triagle part to hold a flag and will be done with the build. Thanks for your inputs gents.:thumbsup:


----------

